# Grease!



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

It's on Bravo right now and I looooove it. I watch it whenever it's on and I annoy everyone by reciting every line.  Frenchy and Marty are my favorites. Anyone else love Grease?


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Turning to Bravo now* I actually memorized the soundtrack before I saw the movie, my Girl Scout troop used to play the soundtrack during our annual winter camping trip every year, and when they learned I hadn't seen the movie we had a movie night with Grease and the far less compelling sequel.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

Aw, that's so nice of them! I don't even remember the first time I saw it, I was even too young to understand it, but I know I must have seen it at leasy 20 times since. Ugh, Grease 2 was awful. It definitely should not have been made, but the first one is like film genius. I adore Kenickie, haha.


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 27, 2009)

i'm watching it too! i think i know every line to this movie. definitely one of my all time faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love frenchy


----------



## lexsie (Sep 27, 2009)

I looove Grease! But it's not playing on my end. =(


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2009)

Grease is the word.  Always.


----------



## Odette (Sep 27, 2009)

I also love it and  know all the words. I have it on DVD but always watch it when it comes on TV.


----------



## Leven (Sep 27, 2009)

This is one of the few musiclas i actually really love! Ive known all the songs since i was really young. 

"Lets hear it for the toilet paper!!!!" i laugh at that line without fail every time i watch Grease lol


----------

